
Show HN: GAM Cluster, Massively Distributed Actors for GO - RogerAlsing
https://github.com/AsynkronIT/gam/tree/dev/cluster
======
hhandoko
I noticed that you work on Akka.NET, and now this (Go actors). They look
similar on the surface: supervision, state machines, etc. as other actor
libraries... But, are there any key differentiating features?

Also, what do you think of the recent .NET Core perf. tuning and how will it
impact Akka.NET?

